# How to stop cat pooing on floor



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

My cat Cornflake is trained to use the litter trays as a toilet. He always urinates in the tray but for some reason will only poo on the floor NEXT to the tray!
This is mighty inconvenient when I have to put the tray out in the hall corridor which is narrow and he poos so far out that you tread on it every time.
I can't always look out for poo so I really would like some help to train him not to do that and to poo in the tray instead.

He does sometimes poo in the tray so I know he's capable!
He used to poo in the tray every time when he was younger.:thumbup1:

Mum thinks that he just doesn't like to poo in the tray when he's already weed in it so I put out 2 trays so if he weed in one, he could still poo in the other fresh clean one, but he will then just leave the extra tray empty and still poo on the floor.:frown2:

It's such an annoying and disgusting habit, please help.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Your mum is correct - some cats do not like to poo and wee in the same tray, so providing 2 trays might in theory be the answer. 

In any case if Cornflake is an indoor cat he should always have a minimum of 2 trays provided. If you have other cats as well as Cornflake you will of course need more than 2 trays. 

It is important to bear in mind Cornflake is not pooing on the floor out of naughtiness, spite, laziness or stubborness. There is a genuine logical reason in his mind as to why he is doing it. Basically he is trying to tell you something is wrong with his trays, or with him, and it is up to you to do a bit of detective work and try and find out what the problem is.  

I would continue to provide 2 trays for Cornflake, and if he poos on the floor I would scoop it up and put it in the tray and leave it there for a couple of hours so he sees and smells it in the tray when he goes there, and gets the message this is where poo is meant to be. You can cover it up in the litter, he will still be able to smell it OK. 

What kind of trays are you providing? If they are covered trays they may not be be giving him enough headroom. An adult cat needs a tray to be at least 46 cm tall to give him enough headroom to squat in the position they adopt for defecating. 

So if they are covered trays take the lids off. 

Also, what kind of litter are you providing? It needs to be a clumping litter that is soft on paws and easy to dig in, so the cat can dig a nice hole. The best
litters are Cats Best Oko Plus, Worlds Best (both are derived from corn) and Golden Grey ( a fine clay litter). 

If he always poos in the same spot, then I would place one of the open trays on the spot he uses for the time being. Not for it to remain there permanently, but for the moment until he gets used to using it again.

Additionally what are you using to clean up the floor where he has pooed? You need to use an enzymatic cleaner such as Simple Solution. Or you can make a solution of biological laundry liquid and use that. If you don't use a proper cleaner such as those your cat will still be able to smell where he has been and he will keep going to the same spot over and over. 

Is he at all constipated? If so he may be having to strain to poo. Or are his stools loose? If there is anything of this nature then it is probably uncomfortable for him to defecate, and so (as cats can do), he associates the litter tray with pain, hence the reason he avoids the tray. 

Finally to add, that if you do see him using the tray give him lots of verbal praise, and NEVER ever reprimand him for using the floor instead of the tray, 
as all you will achieve then is to make him anxious.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

LeaderOfThePack:

This was your response to a member whose cat attacked her:



> If my cat did that, my reaction would ensure that he never did it again.
> You see, despite what people think, that cats run the house and the humans and blah blah blah, you don't have to put up with that behavior and still must show a cat who is boss.
> My cat has never bitten or scratched me but he has done to my mum, who is kinder to him.
> He knows he cannot mess with me.
> I don't hurt him or nothing but I certainly don't take any crap


You are taking crap, quite literally, and that is what you get when you try to "show a cat who's boss" and he is demonstrating to you that he most certainly can "mess" with you.

Your first step should be to learn the basics of cat psychology, before you dig that hole any deeper.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Two trays definitely. Are you sure he is deliberately doing this? One of my kitties tends to "miss the pot" due to the way she stands in the tray. She means to poo in the tray, but sometimes her bum hangs over the side, and then...... Is your tray perhaps not too small in the first place?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

What litter are you using? They like something soft they can have a good dig in when they poo. Dad's cat will poo on the floor if he uses wood pellet litter - he hates digging in it. Hard on their little feet.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> > You are taking crap, quite literally, and that is what you get when you try to "show a cat who's boss" and he is demonstrating to you that he most certainly can "mess" with you.
> 
> 
> I really hope the OP doesn't get the idea his cat is 'retaliating' out of *spite* by pooing on the floor, otherwise I dread to think what measures the OP will put in place to 'teach the cat a lesson'
> ...


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

chillminx said:


> ForeverHome said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope the OP doesn't get the idea his cat is 'retaliating' out of *spite* by pooing on the floor, otherwise I dread to think what measures the OP will put in place to 'teach the cat a lesson'
> ...


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm going to be honest, I'm not sure if your a troll or just uneducated with animals because you seem to love riling people up but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt here. 

Have you seen him pooing on the floor? The reason I ask is because one of my cats poos and then tries to cover it up. In doing so he actually flicks the poo out of the tray and it can cover some distance!

Ive not seen if you have said what kind of trays and what litter it is as that may help to determine the issue.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> I can see that 'foreverhome' is the cat forum equivalent to the dog forum's 'Merlinsmum' who both believe that neither cats of dogs have a 'master' but just another equal


I know cats - you clearly don't. Your hero Cesar Milan is controversial in the dog world - I can't comment on that because I don't know dogs well enough. But I promise you if you want to try applying those techniques to your cat you're going to end up with **** in your bed and in your shoes, not just on the floor, and a whole load of much bigger problems to boot.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> I can see that 'foreverhome' is the cat forum equivalent to the dog forum's 'Merlinsmum' who both believe that neither cats of dogs have a 'master' but just another equal


I think you have already received a lot of good advice regarding your problem. However, I did want to say that I too am proud to be equal to our 9 cats, 11 ferrets, 2 llamas, 1 pig and 9 chickens. All spoilt rotten and not a behavioural problem among them - not ones that we don't understand anyway...


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Little Zooey, I think your quote went a bit wrong as it is showing as if Chillminx posted the comment you are quoting?


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

You're right - just goes to show I shouldn't be posting in forums when I don't really have the time. I think I've fixed it now


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Your mum is correct - some cats do not like to poo and wee in the same tray, so providing 2 trays might in theory be the answer.
> 
> In any case if Cornflake is an indoor cat he should always have a minimum of 2 trays provided. If you have other cats as well as Cornflake you will of course need more than 2 trays.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is helpful advice.
I have started now putting 2 trays down side by side and hopefully he will poo in one and wee in the other, we can only see!

I would put the tray out in the middle where he does poo but unfortunately my mum uses a wheelchair and that corridor is her only access to the toilet so it would be terrible inconvenient to have the tray there.

But will try putting out more trays.

We have a low dust cat litter. It's the only one our allergies will stand so we have to use that one.
The cat litter isn't the problem because he still wees in it and is fine with scraping the litter.

I'm unsure what the reason is but will try and find out a way.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Mum thinks that he just doesn't like to poo in the tray when he's already weed in it so I put out 2 trays so if he weed in one, he could still poo in the other fresh clean one, but he will then just leave the extra tray empty and still poo on the floor.:frown2:


Totally recommend following this advice from chillminx:



chillminx said:


> If he always poos in the same spot, then I would place one of the open trays on the spot he uses for the time being. Not for it to remain there permanently, but for the moment until he gets used to using it again.


Our cat Yoshi used to do this (use one tray and then jump out and use the floor for a number 2) even when there were plenty of trays to pick from. After making sure there were no underlying health problems we experimented with the placement of her second litter tray and found by putting a tray over the spot she was using that she would use the second tray. We gradually moved the tray to a more convenient location once she was happy using it and she stopped doing it. This was about 9 years ago


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

LOTP - I have edited my post because I was out of order with my comment. I apologise for what I said which I should not have said at all and especially not on a public forum. I have also sent you a private message but I want to say in public I am sorry.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Leaderofthepack, please let us know how things go with your cat, and if you need any further advice we are happy to try and help.


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Leaderofthepack, please let us know how things go with your cat, and if you need any further advice we are happy to try and help.


Oh man have I not replied to this? For some reason I thought I had replied saying: Yes! It seems to have worked. I put out 2 trays side by side in the hall corridor and he pood in it!

You see, before the 2 trays I put out were in 2 different places, one in the living room and one in the hall but now there are 2 side by side he is happier to poo in one and wee in the second.
I've also left the 3rd one in the living room so he has even more places to do his business. I clean them out frequently still.

Thanks!


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I'm going to be honest, I'm not sure if your a troll or just uneducated with animals because you seem to love riling people up but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt here.
> 
> Have you seen him pooing on the floor? The reason I ask is because one of my cats poos and then tries to cover it up. In doing so he actually flicks the poo out of the tray and it can cover some distance!
> 
> Ive not seen if you have said what kind of trays and what litter it is as that may help to determine the issue.


Ahh no I'm not trying to rile anyone up, I'm just asking for friendly advice and I've received it, and am happy to.

In general I know quite a lot about animals, especially dogs and cats, but of course there are some things, behavior problems I am unsure how to deal with and in that case I ask for help.

But I want to let you and everyone else know that overall my animals are well behaved because I am doing the right things.

I am also saying this not to be arrogant but because I don't want anybody thinking that I do all the wrong things with my dog and cat and they are completely out of control.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Thing is the way you come across at first glance is not at all how you are when I actually have a conversation with you. I hold my hand up when I'm wrong and I was completely wrong about you. But in my defence even now re-reading your first few posts on this thread I can see how I got the wrong impression.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> > I put out 2 trays side by side in the hall corridor and he pood in it!
> >
> > You see, before the 2 trays I put out were in 2 different places, one in the living room and one in the hall but now there are 2 side by side he is happier to poo in one and wee in the second.
> > I've also left the 3rd one in the living room so he has even more places to do his business. I clean them out frequently still.
> ...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree two trays sounds like it might just help! Also I know it's difficult but try and remove the pooh or pee as soon as you can! Would using a drop of catnip help around the tray???


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

chillminx said:


> LeaderOfThePack said:
> 
> 
> > This is great news! Well done! :thumbup1: Good idea about keeping the 3rd tray too.
> ...


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I agree two trays sounds like it might just help! Also I know it's difficult but try and remove the pooh or pee as soon as you can! Would using a drop of catnip help around the tray???


I try and remove at as soon as possible when I discover it. That does also help indeed


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok new development, both today and yesterday, the cat has pood on the floor infront of the 2 trays and one of them was empty. I pan and brushed the poo and sprayed the floor with bleach to deterr him from wanting to poo there again but he has done it again today! I'm very annoyed as I thought that putting 2 trays worked.
I don't know why he feels the need to poo on the floor when there was a perfectly clean and empty tray just inches away from where he did infact poo.

Didn't last long but I know he is capable of pooing in the tray for the first few days of having 2 trays, he has pood in one of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Speaking from experience if your cat is pooing on a frequent basis outside the litter tray I would be getting them to the vets.

Our cat began pooing and peeing outside the litter tray but we put it down to age and their was not much we could do about it having tried all avenues. 

We took her to a different vets as our regular vet was rubbish and within seconds of giving her a physical discovered a lump in her pancriess. But she was 23 and stood either 3 months to 3 years if operated on and we felt the kindest thing we could do would be euthaanise her as she had lost a lot of weight. As her chances were 50-50.

So please ensure that your cats have regular chekcs up prefrably with different vets or a cat specialist. You should not try to solve toileting issues yourself until you have ruled out health problems.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

You could try changing the litter you use, some cats can be a bit fussy in that department.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Leaderofthepack, I am sorry to hear you are still having problems with your cat toiletting next to the tray.

I absolutely give you my word your cat is NOT not doing this to vex you, so please put this idea out of your mind immediately. 

The fact is there is something wrong with the tray, or the litter, and the cat is trying her hardest to try and tell you what. So I beg you please do not allow yourself to get annoyed. Whether you show your annoyance or not 
the poor cat will sense it (as they do) and you will make her anxious.

You need to become a detective, and try and fathom out what the cat is trying to tell you. Cats are so good at showing us what is wrong, we just need to interpret it correctly.

As someone else has said you may need to experiment with different types of litter. I can't recall if you said which one you use at present, but the best litters (in terms of cats liking them, which is what matters) are Cats Best Oko Plus, World Best (both from [email protected]) or Golden Grey (from Zooplus).

The Cats Best and the Worlds Best are cereal based clumping cat litters which cats find easy to dig a hole in. The Golden Grey is a fine clay clumping litter.

How old is your cat? If she is a senior cat (e.g. above the age of 12) she may have some kind of a chronic health issue which is affecting her using the tray all the time. If she is a senior cat how long is it since she had a full health check at the vets?

Also, you need to be looking at whether she has constipation and is having to strain to defecate, which could cause her to associate the litter tray with pain or discomfort. If so it would make her avoid the tray sometimes.

When she uses the tray sometimes for a poo it means she is trying hard to do what you want her to do in spite of the fact there is something wrong, so please be glad of this and not angry with her. 

I agree with you there are times when we have to be firm with our cat companions, but toiletting issues honestly are not one of them. Many cats are very fussy about their trays, everything has to be just right. It's our responsibility as the provider of care for them to make sure everything is just right, from the cat's point of view, not from our own.

When you think about it, it's pretty marvellous that cats agree to use litter trays for us at all, as it is hardly a 'natural' thing for them to keep going back to the same spot to pee and poo. If they go outside they often go to many different places for their toilet, as their instinct tells them to.

Please try different litters for a start and see how it goes.


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

When you say you clean with bleach, keep in mind it's said to attract cats to want to toilet on it and is not at all recommended for cleaning kitty messes! 

I will also chime in that it could be health related, so don't rule that out. My dad's cat Wolfie began to toilet outside the box around the onset of his thyroid problems, when he was about 8. Not to scare you but my dad never was able to get him using the box properly again after that no matter what he tried..he ended up putting old carpet scraps round the outside of the box (Wolfie would poop in front of or beside the box), cleaning it up and replacing the carpet scraps every so often.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

korrok said:


> When you say you clean with bleach, keep in mind it's said to attract cats to want to toilet on it and is not at all recommended for cleaning kitty messes!


I was just about to say the same 

Bleach contains a form of ammonia, which is also in urine. Many cats absolutely love the smell of bleach.

The best thing for cleaning up accidents is diluted biological clothes-washing liquid, or try Simple Solution. Both contain enzymes which break down residual scents. If the cat can still smell where it has "been" before, it will continue to use the same spot.

I also agree that there may be something wrong with the litter tray. Are they hooded trays? Is the litter deep enough for proper burying? Are they big enough and deep enough not to tip if the cat rests a hind paw on the edge?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Pets at home sell a range of suitable pet disonfectants especially ones suitable cleaning up cat and dog mess. I would say its probably better to get one of those.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Prowl said:


> Pets at home sell a range of suitable pet disonfectants especially ones suitable cleaning up cat and dog mess. I would say its probably better to get one of those.


Diluted bio washing powder or white vinegar are actually far superiour at getting rid of the smell to the animal. They are ok as a disinfectant, but that is as far as they go


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Op said he could only use one type of litter because of allergies (his own, not the cats!).

I remember someone posting a while back that they had to put newspaper in the tray to get their cat to use it - maybe that would be worth a try?

Or, after my cat had cystitis she would only pee on the small bathroom rugs around the trays so maybe a piece of carpet/old towel in the tray just to see if he will use it. Then at least he'll know if it is the litter that's the problem.

I agree with others that biological soap powder works well too.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jannor said:


> > I think Op said he could only use one type of litter because of allergies (his own, not the cats!).
> 
> 
> Yes, you're right Jannor, I recall he did say that. Though did not say which litter he is providing and it may there are other litter types that are also suitable.
> ...


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Worlds Best I am told is even lower in dust.


At the moment I have both Oko and World's Best and I can say that WB is definitely very dusty. Much more so than Oko. Others on here said it triggered their asthmatic cats, so probably not a good one for people with allergies sadly.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

korrok said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment I have both Oko and World's Best and I can say that WB is definitely very dusty. Much more so than Oko. Others on here said it triggered their asthmatic cats, so probably not a good one for people with allergies sadly.
> ...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Soozi, the article in the link you posted actually says it is litters containing sodium bentonite clay that are dangerous when the dust is inhaled, or bits swallowed by the cats. These are the litters I can't have in the house.

The same article goes on to recommend changing to a plant based litter, such as quote "pine shavings, cedar, newspaper or *corn cobs* (my emphasis). Corn is what Cats Best litter is made from. This is the one I am recommending the OP to try for his cat as it is so low in dust, hence one of the least likely to trigger respiratory allergies.

My problem with pellets, paper or wood, is the stuff is very wasteful and the trays have to be completely emptied every day as the whole lot gets contaminated. Mind you if wood pellets are used with the correct tray (the Oz-pet Sieve Tray) the litter is much less wasteful. Not sure if the Sieve Tray works with the paper pellets though..


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

korrok said:


> At the moment I have both Oko and World's Best and I can say that WB is definitely very dusty. Much more so than Oko. Others on here said it triggered their asthmatic cats, so probably not a good one for people with allergies sadly.


Many thanks for that useful info Korrok, it will save me buying some WB to try! :thumbsup:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Soozi, the article in the link you posted actually says it is litters containing sodium bentonite clay that are dangerous when the dust is inhaled, or bits swallowed by the cats. These are the litters I can't have in the house.
> 
> The same article goes on to recommend changing to a plant based litter, such as quote "pine shavings, cedar, newspaper or *corn cobs* (my emphasis). Corn is what Cats Best litter is made from. This is the one I am recommending the OP to try for his cat as it is so low in dust, hence one of the least likely to trigger respiratory allergies.
> 
> My problem with pellets, paper or wood, is the stuff is very wasteful and the trays have to be completely emptied every day as the whole lot gets contaminated. Mind you if wood pellets are used with the correct tray (the Oz-pet Sieve Tray) the litter is much less wasteful. Not sure if the Sieve Tray works with the paper pellets though..


I lose touch with anything that can be purchased in the UK! living here in Tenerife our selection of anything for cats is very limited and expensive! Yes I agree the paper pellets are very wasteful that's why I said that it's not light on the purse! only having one cat I am happier to use it than the clumping stuff available here! the only other type I can get is the crystals which also are very wasteful and even more expensive! We have to try and make do with what we can get! Anyway I hope the article helps to let others know who may be using the Bentonite litter to stop using it! so my post hopefully isn't completely wasted!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

korrok said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment I have both Oko and World's Best and I can say that WB is definitely very dusty. Much more so than Oko. Others on here said it triggered their asthmatic cats, so probably not a good one for people with allergies sadly.
> ...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Jannor.  I have corrected my quote, and if Korrok and Soozi can 
correct their quotes, all should be rectified.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

No worries ... just didn't want people to think I'd commented on WB when I don't know the first thing about it. Seems to have gone wrong from Korrok but doesn't matter.


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Jannor said:


> No worries ... just didn't want people to think I'd commented on WB when I don't know the first thing about it. Seems to have gone wrong from Korrok but doesn't matter.


Not sure why mine went wrong, really sorry but I didn't notice it! Fixed now.


----------



## JBird (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone.
I am having the same issue with one of my girls and just wondered whether changing litter type had worked for you?

I have 3 cats and one of them will go through phases of not using the litter trays. I had thought it was because there was already mess in the tray (I usually have a 'present' waiting for me when I get back from work, but lately even in the evening when they are clean she still uses the carpet. It's definitely deliberate, always in the hallway (trays in kitchen) and always poo, never wee.

We use clumping litter which she has been fine with for over a year. I don't think anything has changed particularly to trigger the latest litter tray avoidance and am lost as to what I can do. I've got a feliway plugin which worked before but its having no change after 3 days this time.

She is generally a very highly strung cat. We had her from cats protection when she was 4, she's 7 now. She seems to get tummy upset easily, she's on Royal Canin Sensible after moving from supermarket brands which seemed to really help.

Any help would be appreciated. I am at a loss to what caused the problem and how to stop her using the carpet as her tray! I'm also using Rug Dr Urine eliminator to clean up.

SOS!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

JBird, I think the clue in the case of your cat is her sensitive tummy. Times when she is in discomfort she associates this with the litter tray hence avoids the tray. When her tummy feels better she no longer "blames" the tray and goes back to using it for pooing in.

The solution is to get her digestive system as stable as possible. Personally I would not feed a cat with a delicate tummy any dry food at all, and I believe RC Sensible is a dry food? 

Nor would I feed any wet food that contains grains or sugars (such as Whiskas or Felix etc.) as grains in particular are known to cause digestive problems in some cats, as they cannot digest them. Sugars are bad for their health. 

There are other foods to try, even a couple of supermarket foods i.e. 
Sheba Fine Flakes pouches and Butchers Classic cans are OK. Or HiLife Natures Essentials pouches, Natures Menu pouches, or Wainwrights pots, all from [email protected]


----------



## JBird (Mar 21, 2014)

Chillminx, thank you for your help. Yes, RC is dried food and was recommended by our vet. It did seem to work initially but maybe she's now built up a problem with them too.
Thank you for the advice on wet food, I'm glad you said that as I was planning on moving to dry only which sounds like a very, very bad idea!

I'll try on the Sheba and Butchers this week and let you know how she goes.

Thanks again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JBird (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello again,

Since my last post I have started feeding all 3 cats on Butchers, twice a day and stopped biscuits altogether.

Still no problems with two of the cats, but my poorly girl is still producing loose stools on the carpet. I've tried to move a tray into the hall where she goes, she just goes next to the tray instead but she continues to use it to urinate. I also completely changed the litter in the tray last night in case it wasn't clean enough for her but over night she had been on the carpet and again this evening literally after getting out of the tray from having a wee!

I'm running out of ideas and getting really fed up of the carpet being destroyed! Does anyone have any other suggestions on what I could try please?

Thank you


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

JB, the problem is that if her stools are still loose then she will continue
to associate the litter tray with discomfort and that's why she is pooping on the carpet. 

Until you can get her bowel problems resolved completely, I advise buying some puppy training pads and putting them near or next to the litter trays. There is a chance she will use those instead of the carpet. This is a temporary solution. 

Back to diet - start now by giving her poached chicken drumsticks and some of the cooking water for a few days. This is standard treatment for firming up the stools and soothing the bowel. 

When the stools are firmer, gradually wean her onto a sensitive food (forget the Butchers Classic) such as Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal pouches, which you can buy cheaper on line than from the vet. Though you may want to buy a few pouches from the vet first, just to see if she gets on with it and likes it. 

Then I would stick to feeding her wet foods that are marketed for sensitive tummies. You'll find a few of these on Zooplus.co.uk.

Incidentally, can you remind me whether you had 3 days of her stool samples tested at the lab for parasites and bacterial infections? This would be the next step if her bowel does not respond to the chicken diet and the RC Gastro Intestinal. 

Ensure the carpet is cleaned with an enzymatic cleaner such as Simple Solution or a solution of Biological Laundry Liquid to get rid of any lingering smell your cat might detect.


----------

